# Big NAC Attack



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Two more NAC hits landing this week, one sanctioned one not.

And no Al its not yours.................yours is special, I am not quite done [email protected]@ing that football yet.

CE 413 566 696 CA
CE 413 566 705 CA


3 More going out to the postman tomorrow, time to step up the carnage, I been playing too slow.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

So that is why there is so much air traffic in the Calgary skies.

Go get'em SF!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like Silverfox is on a mission!! 




PS: Save a piece of Al for the rest of the NAC ok!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> Looks like Silverfox is on a mission!!
> 
> PS: *Save a piece of Al for the rest of the NAC ok*!! :tu


Go Get'em SF!!!!!! I'm glad no one from my crew is targeted this time!!!!

Ron


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah Fox - Go Get Al!! 








:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah Fox - Go Get Al!!
> 
> :chk


It's nice to know you got my back.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

What the frack is a NAC?

My dining room looks like Houston Mission Control. What a mess.
I need a new hobby. I think I'll buy a dog.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nuff said.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Is there something in the water in Canada lately?

Keep those bombs flying, SF!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It's nice to know you got my back.


Just trying to help a brother out!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Nuff said.


I have nothing to say other than :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r

Awesome!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Two more NAC hits landing this week, one sanctioned one not.
> 
> And no Al its not yours.................yours is special, I am not quite done [email protected]@ing that football yet.
> 
> ...


:r:r you do have a football.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, thats really funny!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The Fox summons his suicide bomber for the "Big NAC Attack"!!!










:chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> The Fox summons his suicide bomber for the "Big NAC Attack"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of talk, a lot of smack, but no action out of you. As I said in my other post Al

*Talk is cheap......Actions not words. Three in the air and six in the chute*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

As well as his Western forces with Molotov Cocktails!!!! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I noticed the fox is ignoring my idiocy, maybe I should turn on NAC


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I noticed the fox is ignoring my idiocy, maybe I should turn on NAC


Who would have you now? You can't be trusted. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Who would have you now? You can't be trusted. :ss


I got the MoB :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BigVito said:


> I noticed the fox is ignoring my idiocy, maybe I should turn on NAC


Quietly taking notes my friend. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Quietly taking notes my friend. :ss


Should I type slower?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Should I type slower?


Nahh but you could give Al spelling lessons


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

silverfox67 said:


> Nahh but you could give Al spelling lessons


:r like teaching the deaf to hear.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> A lot of talk, a lot of smack, but no action out of you. As I said in my other post Al
> 
> *Talk is cheap......Actions not words. Three in the air and six in the chute*


You keep tryin to turn this on me. A long time ago when this started I ask a simple question that obviously ruffled some fur and tortoise shell. I have not claimed to be anything other than a wise a$$. Time will tell if I am a bomber to be feared or not. Right now, I'm havin a ball breakin your stones!

Looking forward to seeing your bombs land. You are a proven bomber within CS.

Al


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> You keep tryin to turn this on me. A long time ago when this started I ask a simple question that obviously ruffled some fur and tortoise shell. I have not claimed to be anything other than a wise a$$. Time will tell if I am a bomber to be feared or not. Right now, I'm havin a ball breakin your stones!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your bombs land. You are a proven bomber within CS.
> 
> Al


You misunderstood. You can break my stones all you want:ss

I am just saying that I am responding with actions :gn:gn

But I have to agree the NAC is running a little behind schedule, thats ok I have plenty of ordinance ready to go out. Maybe I will move up the schedule on your little package

I did get your nephew's bribe errrr I mean gar in the mail today :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> You misunderstood. You can break my stones all you want:ss GREAT I Will!
> 
> I am just saying that I am responding with actions :gn:gn WE WILL SEE!
> 
> ...


Please see above,
Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

See Al, between your nephew and me - you are ALL SET - we got your back! 

:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> See Al, between your nephew and me - you are ALL SET - we got your back!
> 
> :r


I was the first one to get his back :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The fox is playing in the hen house again.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya ya .....NAC is slow.....we are *WAITING* on a few pkgs from a few *SLOW members*!!!!! and you thought I was slow!:r:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Good to see a fellow rouge NAC agent!!

Unsanctioned bombs are still Dave's fault right?

Can't wait to see them hit brother!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> And no Al its not yours.................yours is special, I am not quite done [email protected]@ing that football yet.


How long you figure it's gonna take to fill that football up?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> How long you figure it's gonna take to fill that football up?


:r:r the football


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> How long you figure it's gonna take to fill that football up?


:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r


You might wanna tell him to forget about the football. 
Just a friendly tip.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

str8edg said:


> Good to see a fellow rouge NAC agent!!
> 
> Unsanctioned bombs are still Dave's fault right?
> 
> Can't wait to see them hit brother!!


All NAC bombs are Dave's fault :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> You might wanna tell him to forget about the football.
> Just a friendly tip.


Ya think he would "fill" it?

If a football ever shows up I just gonna forward to you.

Al


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Ya think he would "fill" it?


Oh god... that's just wrong. I want nothing to do with said football.

/cringe


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> Oh god... that's just wrong. I want nothing to do with said football.
> 
> /cringe


he has your addy :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue 47!!! Blue 47!!! hut, hut...
I think Al should be quarterback. Ah, yeah.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> Blue 47!!! Blue 47!!! hut, hut...
> I think Al should be quarterback. Ah, yeah.


I'm not touching that thing. I'm just gonna close the box back up and forward it to........

I think the The Fox is crazy and not just because he works over a football on a regular bases, he just launched six bombs on some poor souls.

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Crazy...like a FOX!


----------

